# Xtina's hair (perm?)



## JULIA (Aug 7, 2006)

I really like Christina's hair here. I'm wondering, is this done with a curling iron or is it a perm? Now, if it _is_ done with a curling iron, is there any kind of perm I can get that would turn out somewhat similar to the way she has her hair?


----------



## Another Janice! (Aug 7, 2006)

A perm is a perm.  It's the rods that create the size and shape of curl.

you can use anything as a rod...crayons, empty soup or soda cans, rods.  I even saw a picture once online of someone doing a perm with empty cigarette packs.  The result actually turned out kinda neat.

But I am willing to bet that those are some type of extensions on her hair.  The crown (top) of her hair looks way to thick to be natural.


----------

